# Notifications



## Kevin86 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey guys 

Great site when the rest of the world is nonsense I like it here. 

Maybe I’ve missed it here but is there anyway to get notifications? So when I log in I can see that so and so has commented on a thread I’ve been commenting on or have made?

I go through and check my posts on each section but a short cut to help user friendliness would be handy. 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## msmofet (Dec 11, 2017)

Subscribe to threads then when you log in go to User CP and you will see new posts in threads you have posted in.





There is a way to set it to default subscribe to threads you post in but I can't find it at the moment (mods please help/refresh my memory with those instructions)


----------



## Kevin86 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the help


----------



## msmofet (Dec 12, 2017)

You're welcome.


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 12, 2017)

Kevin asked...*"Maybe I’ve missed it here but is there anyway to get notifications?"*

Each time I go to my gmail, there are notifications.. No idea how to set that up but, I've been getting them since I came to DC..

Ross


----------



## Kevin86 (Dec 12, 2017)

Huh I never go into my email it’s just filled with junk. I have this page on my phone home screen as a favourite so I just stay logged in and pop in and out


----------



## Janet H (Dec 12, 2017)

All the settings for subscriptions and notification can be controlled from your user control panel here: https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/usercp.php

Look under edit options to set preferences (and scroll to hit save) https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions

You can view all your subscribed threads and sections here: https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription


----------

